# Twemproxy



## picatchumm (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi,

Is there a way or any port to install twemproxy?


Thanks.


----------



## fonz (Jul 19, 2013)

It appears not to be in the ports collection (yet). But since it's open source, have you tried downloading the source and building it yourself?


----------



## bkouhi (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi.

The main issue is that twemproxy does not support kqueue:

```
checking netdb.h usability... yes
checking netdb.h presence... yes
checking for netdb.h... yes
checking sys/epoll.h usability... no
checking sys/epoll.h presence... no
checking for sys/epoll.h... no
configure: error: required sys/epoll.h header file is missing
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
```

So it can't be ported to FreeBSD.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 19, 2013)

Actually, it seems that the author has been working on that as of late.


----------



## picatchumm (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi.

For information, KQUEUE support is present in the master branch of Twemproxy, try that.

issue cloded


----------



## bkouhi (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi.

The initial porting is almost done. But the kqueue support is only available in the master branch at GitHub, not in the distribution tarballs (yet). When a new version of the tarball with kqueue support has been uploaded, I will send a PR. So, please note that this is just an unofficial port.

`% svn co [url=https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/bkouhi/trunk/twemproxy]https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/bko ... /twemproxy[/url] twemproxy`
`% cd twemproxy && make install clean`

Then add the following line into /etc/rc.conf:

```
nutcracker_enable="YES"
```

And then: `# service nutcracker start`.

A few other rc.d variables are also available, all of them are documented in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/nutcracker. Also, the configuration files are in /usr/local/etc/nutcracker.


----------

